# Subcontracting for a friend



## Kanerater (Jan 15, 2009)

How much should I charge an hour for my services to a friend starting a business? I have 8' plow, well experienced, don't plow commercially except for subcontracting for my boss as needed. I have read $125 per hr is a good rate, I know that is for a business and with all that goes with it. I had worked with this guy landscaping for two years, boss sold business, new boss is a but, guy starts his own. I am laid off in winter, so i started helping him shovel and now my truck and plow has become very usefull to him. I don't want to hurt him as I respect him starting his own business, but it takes money to maintain your truck and plow along with fuel. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i think a 100 an hour would be a good starting point, good chunk of change for you and not to bad for him, not to mention have seen people gettin paid less then that in ohio on some of the other threads, just go by what people are gettin paid in your area, maybe add a lil bit if you want and see what he says.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

wages are fairly regional but there is nowhere in mn were a sub with an 8' plow is going to get $100 an hour.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

$100 an hour for an 8ft plow. I am packing my bags now and driving to your area. Most p/u trucks get like 65/hr sub rate


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree with BigDave. If you can get $100 hr as sub I'm packing my bags also. I pay my subs $60 hr for trucks and $90 hr for backhoe.I would start by sitting down with him and discuss pay.And than get it in writting once you both agree on money and terms.

James


----------



## ERCKWD (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree with Dailylc whatever you two agree on, friend or not, get it in writing...always


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Subs with an 8 foot blade here get $55-$60 an hour.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

$100 is way to high. $60 sounds better.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

geez, maybe we are just spoiled down here in chicago payup


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

There is no way your gonna get 100 an hour in Nw Ohio. I am telling you now I pay my subs 65 an hour with a V blade. If you get that kind of cash let me know right away I too am in NW ohio, and I will gladly drop all my current customers, and bring my 3 trucks, and all my subs with me!!!!!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lux Lawn;716148 said:


> Subs with an 8 foot blade here get $55-$60 an hour.


Here too.



metallihockey88;716373 said:


> geez, maybe we are just spoiled down here in chicago payup


Drive time???? I'm only 20 minutes south of the city and nowhere here pays $100 or more for a sub.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

got-h2o;716683 said:


> Drive time???? I'm only 20 minutes south of the city and nowhere here pays $100 or more for a sub.


i think things are a little different up here on the northside, as far as i know 90-100 is pretty common up here and have heard of a few around 120 or so, assuming for a truck with a bigger blade or salter


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn...I need to go to Skokie 


Around here 55-80hr depending on experience, truck and plow is what I've heard of people getting.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

metallihockey88;717105 said:


> i think things are a little different up here on the northside, as far as i know 90-100 is pretty common up here and have heard of a few around 120 or so, assuming for a truck with a bigger blade or salter


You still never answered if drive time is included or not. It can make a huge difference. Obviously so can salt.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

got-h2o;717162 said:


> You still never answered if drive time is included or not. It can make a huge difference. Obviously so can salt.


sorry, thought i did...im not sure for other people but i know for me it is but my lots are all within a mile or 2 of eachother, never more then a 10min a commute so dont think they really waste their time trying to calculate that out.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Gotcha, that's damn good $ then.


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

2 big co's here pay $40-45.


----------



## DODGEing (Jan 12, 2009)

55hr low 70hr high side. Depends on truck/blade/equipment.Give him A break this year let him get up and runin then next year take him to the local market max.IMO....
I work full time but ill take A leave of absence for A 100-125 hr


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

here in SE Mi. I'm getting 75/hr for a 7.6 on a 1500. I dont mess around though, I plow as fast and as efficiently as I can, and most storms, they ask if I can handle some extra work.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

100.oo/hr I'm moving


----------

